# Formby Golf Club ..........



## Junior (Jun 6, 2012)

What a course !! I'm not sure whether to call it links or heathland.  To me its heathland, but everything I read calls it a links.  Either way its manicured to perfection. The greens were pure and the lies on the fairway are such that you don't think you can mis-hit a shot...until you do of course !!!  The bunkering is great also.  Lots of options of the tee with regards to taking on tight drives and rewarding yourself with a 9i or wedge in.  Or, you could lay up and leave yourself a longer approach, however,  you dont want to miss the greens (or fairways) by too much otherwise the clag can result a big number on the card.  

I can see why this regularly features in the top 100 lists, the pine tree's are awesome and frame some of the holes beautifully.  I preferred the front nine to the back, and the standout holes for me personally were 7, 8, 9, 12 and 16.  My only criticism, and its a small one, is that i'd have liked another par 3 !!  

Played with my bro (karl102) as a joint birthday treat for us both and it was not cheap at Â£115 for the day.  You really need to play it twice to get the value, but they do do good twilight rates. I ended up taking the spoils with 34 points with 5 x 3 putts and a blob !!! 

I'm looking forward to seeing how Hillside compares later in the year at the GM meet !!!

Here are some pics, sorry they do not do the place justice!!


----------



## thecraw (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks Heathland to me! Good looking course though.


----------



## fat-tiger (Jun 6, 2012)

that hole on front 9 after the 1 into the bowl green, up hill par 4 to slight dog leg raised green has to 1 of the hardest stroke index 14s ive played


----------



## Junior (Jun 6, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			that hole on front 9 after the 1 into the bowl green, up hill par 4 to slight dog leg raised green has to 1 of the hardest stroke index 14s ive played
		
Click to expand...

I think you mean this one f-t.  I agree, it would be a toughie of the comp tee's , today it was a piped hybrid and a 7i into the wind.  I defo wouldn't have fancied the drive from the back tee's !!!!  6 and 7 are tough par 4's !!

http://www.formbygolfclub.co.uk/links_formby/holes/hole_7


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 6, 2012)

Birdied it!!! 3 wood into the dip then an 8 iron to 6 foot.

It's a great course isn't it. Four of us got a tee time on a Sunday in March for Â£180 (I think).

I will be up for it again next year, maybe a mini-meet? Would you fancy it again at less than half the price?


----------



## Karl102 (Jun 7, 2012)

Junior said:



			I think you mean this one f-t.  I agree, it would be a toughie of the comp tee's , today it was a piped hybrid and a 7i into the wind.  I defo wouldn't have fancied the drive from the back tee's !!!!  6 and 7 are tough par 4's !!

http://www.formbygolfclub.co.uk/links_formby/holes/hole_7

Click to expand...

Its a toughie!  A 7 on my card will vouch for that! 
After the drubbing i received yesterday it was nice to just try and enjoy the course!  I found it tough.  Its certainly not a course you want to blast your way around. Unless your straighter than straight off the tee i would hardly get the driver out. Junior had his 4 hybrid working a dream yesterday 210 yards down the pipe every time!


----------



## Junior (Jun 7, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Birdied it!!! 3 wood into the dip then an 8 iron to 6 foot.

It's a great course isn't it. Four of us got a tee time on a Sunday in March for Â£180 (I think).

I will be up for it again next year, maybe a mini-meet? Would you fancy it again at less than half the price?
		
Click to expand...

Definately.  Id be there in a second.  Have you ever played the ladies course that runs inside the main one? By all accounts thats supposed to be really good also!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 7, 2012)

Junior said:



			Definately.  Id be there in a second.  Have you ever played the ladies course that runs inside the main one? By all accounts thats supposed to be really good also!!
		
Click to expand...

No I haven't, the bits you could see looked ok, but you dont see too much - typical ladies. 

I'm down for the Woburn meet in March next year, but subject to LFC fixtures and Woburn, will definitely try to sort it again. 

Maybe put the feelers out for a mini-meet after Xmas next year.


----------



## Doh (Jun 7, 2012)

I played it in April this year by far the best course i have ever played. Had a good chat to the pro who was a top chap. I would reccomend this course to anyone who is competent at this game.


----------

